# you can keep any snake the in the world...



## basketcase (Jan 30, 2004)

what r your top three choices?

mine. 
1. a nice boa constrictor
2. a green mamba
3. aaaaaaaa nice coral snake

sorry for being so general, its not an easy choice

add more (edit: than 3) if u like :lol: 

cheers, jono


----------



## Springherp (Jan 30, 2004)

1. rough-scaled python
2. burmese python
3. green tree python or emerald tree boa

beautiful snakes


----------



## FrOnToSa_FrEaK (Jan 30, 2004)

* Australian *
1. Rough scaled python
2. Green tree python
3. Oenpelli 
* Venomous *
1. Broadhead
2. Pale head
3. Inland taipan

* Exotics *
1. Common boa
2. Burmese
3. Reticulated
* Venomous *
1. Bushmaster
2. Puff adder
3. Diamond back rattler


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 30, 2004)

1) Woma
2) Black-Headed Python
3) Green Tree Python

I'm lucky enough to keep Black-headed Pythons...working on the other 2


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 30, 2004)

Jungles
Black heads
and the highly under rated water python


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 31, 2004)

1. jungles all the way
2.yellow eyelas viper
3.albino ball python


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 31, 2004)

oops,meant yellow eyelash viper

and a blue phase chondro 8)


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 31, 2004)

*^*


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 31, 2004)

Exactly Simon!


----------



## wattso (Jan 31, 2004)

my coastal! Im quite fond of him, long may he live. 8)


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll have 3 GTP's please.


----------



## adullthud (Jan 31, 2004)

Sorry, but I'd be looking at turts and torts and I cant pick just three.


----------



## basketcase (Jan 31, 2004)

*.*

by, "add more if u like" i meant more than 3 

im just interested what ppl would get if there were no restrictions 

cheers, jono


----------



## ad (Jan 31, 2004)

Im not into exotic snakes, but there are some awesome exotic lizards I would keep. Chameleons especially.

1 gtp
2 bhp
3 woma
I think these are amongst the nicest natural pythons going.


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 31, 2004)

1. yellow eyelash viper (my avitar)
2. gtp
3. gaboon viper


----------



## Tommo (Jan 31, 2004)

australian:
rough scaled python
exotic:
boa constrictor
and although this is about snakes i think a green iguana


----------



## marc (Jan 31, 2004)

1)Oenpelli Rock Python
2)Gaboon viper
3)Malagasy Tree Boa

....What I can only pick three? :cry:


----------



## zoe (Jan 31, 2004)

1. GTP
2.Green Iguana (i know its not a snake :wink: )
3.50/50 jungle python like this one!
http://forums.kingsnake.com/view.php?id=322922,322922


----------



## Tommo (Jan 31, 2004)

i changed my mind a breeding pair of everything please 8) 

is that cheating?


----------



## marc (Jan 31, 2004)

that is a nice snake zoe


----------



## zoe (Jan 31, 2004)

duuuuuuuuuuude its AWESOME hehe

i want it badly :wink:


----------



## saikrett (Jan 31, 2004)

definatly a scrubby
BHP 
RBBS


----------



## craig (Jan 31, 2004)

1. olive python
2. scrubby
3. BHP


----------



## kevyn (Jan 31, 2004)

There's a similar thread on the Bob Clark forum, but there it's you could only own three snakes... If I could own any three, besides the ones I have I'd take an Indian Rock Python for sure, they are so hard to get. Albino retics, and lastly Sulawesi retics. I definatley take a Sri Lankan Palm Pitviper though given half the chance.


----------



## stockeh (Jan 31, 2004)

GTP's all the way ... i promise i would sell all of you the hatchlings at a good price


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 1, 2004)

Wht does RBBS stand for :?:


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi zoe, that sure is a good looking 50/50 :!: They're probably my favourite jungle 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

Browns : red belly black snake

I would like to keep:
Oenpelli Python - held one, fed one, bit by one, cleaned ones poo........
Coastal Taipan - definetly havent held one!
Dessert Death Adder
Black Mamba
Pilbara rock monitor - monitors are just so much more fun to keep then any snake!


----------



## Tommo (Feb 1, 2004)

Baritji said:


> Browns : red belly black snake
> 
> I would like to keep: Dessert Death Adder
> 
> ...


----------



## astrobeka (Feb 1, 2004)

1. gtp
2. jaguar
3. taipan


----------



## Robert (Feb 1, 2004)

Exotics:
(1)Reticulated Python
(2)Gold phase Eyelash Pitviper
(3)Sonoran Mountain King Snake

Native Python:
(1)Definatley GTP
(2)BHP/Woma
(3)Bredli
Have to have a desert death adder though.
Oh and some monitors,and N.T frilled neck lizard.
It is a hard question though.
I keep thinking of something else i would love.


----------



## ackie (Feb 1, 2004)

eyelash viper
cooks tree boas
green cat-eye snake


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

Anaconda


----------



## Magpie (Feb 2, 2004)

> you can keep any snake the in the world...


I can?? You mean NPWS has been lying to me the scumbuckets?
Damn, no who was that selling the burmese pythons?


----------



## roadkill5000 (Feb 2, 2004)

pythons:
oenpelli python
pygmy python
white lipped python
green python

venomous:
red naped
northern death adder
chapel island tiger snake
collets black snake

exotic:
green python
cooks tree boa
boa constrictor
rhinocerous viper


----------



## regenold (Apr 13, 2004)

Native Pythons
1. black headed python
2. jungle carpets
3. spotted
Native Venomous
1. inland taipan
2. coastal taipan
3. red belly black snake
Exotic Pythons
1. Burmese python
2. albino boa constrictor
3. oenpelli rock python
Exotic Venomous
1. black mamba
2. daimond back rattle snake
3. rhinocerous viper


----------



## Hickson (Apr 13, 2004)

regenold said:


> Exotic Pythons
> 1. Burmese python
> 2. albino boa constrictor
> 3. oenpelli rock python



Pssst, regenold ... Oenpelli's are not exotic.

Hix


----------



## regenold (Apr 13, 2004)

**** yeh soz i dint mean that i ment riticulated i just watched a show bout em. im sorry bout that 1


----------



## Ricko (Apr 13, 2004)

pythons: 
oenpelli python 
pygmy python 
womas/bhp (i still love the one i have though)
gtp

venomous: 
coastal taipan 
inland taipan 
chapel island tiger snake 
collets black snake 
tasmanian tiger snake or is it the western one with the really yellow ventral scales!?!?

exotic: 
albino blood python 
boomslang 
albino burmese
rhinocerous viper 
gabboon viper


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks the Oenpelli pythons r a fav 

I wouldnt mind a curl snake either


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 14, 2004)

A pieballed ball python would be nice..............


----------



## bluntman (Apr 29, 2004)

*sorry for the large pics and hello i'm new*

 
eastern indigo snake (drymarchon couperi)

http://www.indigosnakes.com/eastern_indigo_pics.htm
for pics and info, here's one from that site







submitted by Carl Gosset

Other than that
pythons:
Oenpelli Python
Morelia metcalfi
boelen's
dwarf retic[/img]


----------



## Blue_Streak (Apr 29, 2004)

Diamond python
Water python
Murry Darling python


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 29, 2004)

D'albertisi, no others, just a pair of these beauties


----------



## Hickson (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: sorry for the large pics and hello i'm new*



bluntman said:


> boelen's




Boelen's look wicked! I'd love one of them. Apparently they have a filthy temper.
And Bismark ringed Boas are just gorgeous.

Hix


----------



## jcaustralia (Apr 29, 2004)

pythons:
water python- have
olive python-have
white-lipped -have
hots:
rhino vipers-have
southern copperheads-have
coral cobras-want really really bad


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 29, 2004)

1. black headed python
2. green anaconda
3. srcub python


----------



## earthmother (Apr 30, 2004)

Anything? Anything at all?
I want a Dinosaur.
Dino to be exact. He was trained.
Em


----------

